# Just arrived in Munich!!



## kayleighm (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi my name is Kayleigh,

I have just recently moved to Munich from Scotland for work and i am looking to meet some new people while i am here!

I love this city and have just began exploring I have been to a few bars and restaurants on my own too and of course done a little shopping bt i am looking to make some people to enjoy doing these things with!

I love going to music gigs, the cinema, going out for meals and drinks, exploring and well anything really

If anyone has any tips or is looking for the same thing i would appreciate a reply!

Thanks 

Kayleigh


----------

